# Yellow wood?



## Brain M (Sep 18, 2016)

Found some of this in our wood pile. I'm from norther Illinois and all our wood here is local. Was just curious what the log looked like and was supreized to see this.. I don't have any bark for referance. What do you think it could be?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2016)

Need end grain pix. Sanded. And close up.

Is it hard or soft wood?


----------



## deltatango (Sep 18, 2016)

Could it be Mulberry? Sometimes old Mulberry will cut freshly yellow/green like that.


----------



## phinds (Sep 18, 2016)

I agree w/ Mark. Based on those pics, it looks like mulberry to me. Compare it to the pics on my site and see what you think.


----------



## Brain M (Sep 18, 2016)

Do you have a link to your site?


----------



## phinds (Sep 18, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Do you have a link to your site?


Sorry, I always think everyone. knows about my site. It's in my signature.


----------



## Brain M (Sep 18, 2016)

Ah... I guess signatures don't show up on my phone


----------



## phinds (Sep 18, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Ah... I guess signatures don't show up on my phone


http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Ah... I guess signatures don't show up on my phone



Depends on a few factors....If you have your settings to not show sigs. Or if you have a droid, turn it sideways and they show up. Not sure about apple....


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Depends on a few factors....If you have your settings to not show sigs. Or if you have a droid, turn it sideways and they show up. Not sure about apple....



They show up on an iPhone when it's sideways but not when held vertically.

Looks like mulberry to me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brain M (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks guys. I wasn't expecting to get so many responses this fast. Even though it's not a super exotic grain structure like a burl, I'm thinking about stabilizing it and seeing how it might look an a black knife.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 18, 2016)

It kind of looks like black locust. The sap to heart wood transition looks just like some BL I have. Just a thought.


----------



## phinds (Sep 18, 2016)

@Brain M, How about an end grain pic (well focused closeup of a cleaned up end). I believe that will show that it is not black locust, but otherwise I couldn't rule that out (but I'd be against it).

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 19, 2016)

+1 on end grain pictures. I'm wondering if it's Osage. Looks just like some stuff I've got on the shelf.


----------



## Brain M (Sep 19, 2016)

I'll get an end grain pic for you guys once I get home tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Hard to differentiate osage from mulberry on just a face grain pic, but being in Illinois I would guess osage just based on the fact that Illinois is covered in osage more so even than mulberry.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 19, 2016)

I'll go against everyone and suggest that it's hedge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 19, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'll go against everyone and suggest that it's hedge


You must have missed this post:


Schroedc said:


> +1 on end grain pictures. I'm wondering if it's Osage. Looks just like some stuff I've got on the shelf.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 19, 2016)

phinds said:


> You must have missed this post:


Yep. Oops. And then Kevin posted while I was typing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 19, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yep. Oops. And then Kevin posted while I was typing


Damn ... and I missed that one. Kevin's sneaky.


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 19, 2016)

Mulberry, Osage or Black Locust.

If you have a Black Light, cast it on here in a dark room. If it glows fluorescent green, its Black Locust.
Otherwise, the end grain will decide if its mulberry or osage orange.

Being a straight grained stick, hard to say. I'm gonna say Osage for the record based on the sapwood color, but its a guess. Osage, Bodark, Hedge, Hedge Apple, Bois'd'arc. All the same wood, Osage Orange.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brain M (Sep 19, 2016)

So here are some end grain shots. One side burnt a little cause my saw blade is super dull, so I took it to the grinder with an old belt to build up some heat and it actally gives it a beautiful look. I then put some tru-oil on it and boom... man, I hope I can find the rest of this tree in the wood pile.... last picture is fresh cut end grain


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm no expert, but I can't see that being anything but hedge.


----------



## phinds (Sep 19, 2016)

Can't be absolutely 100% sure from those pics (not quite enough resolution) but I'd bet dollars to donuts that it's mulberry. @JR Custom Calls. I'd suggest you check out the end grain on both on my site. Osage has consistently obvious confluent parenchyma in the latewood and mulberry has much less. I'm not seeing any in this wood.


from a wood ID presentation I did:


----------



## Brain M (Sep 19, 2016)

This is the best my phone camera can do...


----------



## Brain M (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks like osage to me. Buts that's my SWAG


----------



## phinds (Sep 19, 2016)

Ah, much better. Now I'm seeing clear evidence of heavy confluent parenchyma in the latewood that I couldn't see in the other pics, so it's osage orange and @JR Custom Calls was right all along


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 19, 2016)

Brian,
Hardness my help decide- there should be an obvious difference between Mulberry and OO. Unless a dull blade was in use the burn marks in the first pics may indicate OO. Just an observation. Jim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brain M (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes. In the very first picture you can see the burn marks from the table saw blade. We use our woodpile as a bullet stop so, when we find nice wood in the pile that we want to saw down on the table saw, we switch our the expensive blades for some mediocer ones that we don't mind if we hit the occasional bullet ;) and we have..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 19, 2016)

No way. Thats not hedge, nor Osage Orange, its freakin Bodark, cmon people! Haha, glad we could clear that one up. What are ya gonna do with it?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2016)

Bodark.....


----------



## Brain M (Sep 20, 2016)

So far knife scales.....


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 20, 2016)

I'll bet it would make some killer tool handles. Probably turns like a dream if its anything like mulberry, and it does belong to the same family.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2016)

I still have a hard time trying to look at end grain and make a decision based on that, unless the end grain is extremely unique. 

Paul the middle image and the one on the right look similar, but the middle is white berry and the right one is osage? The white berry seems to have more in common with the osage seem than it does with the red berry. I should probably stick with leaves and bark.


----------



## phinds (Sep 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I still have a hard time trying to look at end grain and make a decision based on that, unless the end grain is extremely unique.
> 
> Paul the middle image and the one on the right look similar, but the middle is white berry and the right one is osage?


yes


> The white berry seems to have more in common with the osage seem than it does with the red berry. I should probably stick with leaves and bark


No, the osage has obvious stong confluent parenchyma and the white mulberry has very short, weak confluent parenchyma

I absolutely do know what you mean though. I was a long paying attention to these things before I began to get the hang of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 20, 2016)

phinds said:


> Ah, much better. Now I'm seeing clear evidence of heavy confluent parenchyma in the latewood that I couldn't see in the other pics, so it's osage orange and @JR Custom Calls was right all along


Can we get this screen captured and engraved on a plaque please? This is the first, and likely only, time that I've ever got one right. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

